# Skylines Before and After: The Growth of a City



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

*New York City Skyline Looking North to Central Park
1930's







*
*Recent







*


*more to come
*

CHICAGO








flickr


----------



## Aussie Bhoy (Sep 24, 2002)

Awesome NYC pictures, love before and afters.

What is the big thick building? Looks more 50/60's.

A couple I have done of Brisbane

1955




1960




1960 City Wharfs


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

cool idea for a thread! Heres baltimore in the early 1900's (like 1907 or something)










and here's recently


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

the best thread ever.... can we put some more pictures of new york please


----------



## Laing (Jun 24, 2007)

> What is the big thick building? Looks more 50/60's.


Thats the RCA Building isn't it? The Rockerfeller centre.

Good thread idea.


----------



## Greens! (Feb 13, 2006)

Houston 1960's (by: Nick-D on flickr)









Similar angle today (by: westerngulf on flickr)


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Katowice, Upper Silesia:
1935:

















2007:


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)

Chicago has some great before and afters. I will post a few.


----------



## cbotnyse (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## Kirk (Mar 21, 2005)

Winnipeg:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Wow! Brisbane used to look so interesting with all those old maritime buildings. Now it looks antiseptic.


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

*An idea of Lagos (Nigeria) Skylines in various parts of town : Past - Present- Future*

There was no high-rise in Nigeria before independence, this is how one of the best parts of Lagos looked like* before *independence. (Pictures dates from the 1950´s)










*Lagos today (2006) (Broad Street): Lagos Marina*




























*..Lagos Marina Area in the distance*



















Lagos had no multi-lane highways, all built in the 70´s and 80´s (here is one)










*Lagos tallest future high-building named "Lagos Stratosphere" (60Floors)*










*New Lagos Free Trade zone*










*
Victoria Island: Another part of Lagos there was nothing just swamps and bush land, a new city is continually rising*






















































*
New Lagos Eko Atlantic City (part of the big initiative "Lagos Mega City Development")*



















*Its location:*


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

How safe is Lagos for walking about?


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> How safe is Lagos for walking about?


It all depends where you want to go to! There are safe and not safe areas! If you go to poor areas with your latest tech gadgets, you run the risk of being snatched off your belongings more easily!


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore









^1976?









^2004


----------



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

WOW Real interesting pictures!!! Keep them coming. I loved them. I loved the singapore one.


----------



## Jero (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, indeed, real interesting pictures. It's very cool to see how much cities changed.


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Shanghai, 1990:









Shanghai, 2007: (credit luxiu333, same angle - monument built at the end of that peninsula)









Shanghai, 1993: (Oriental Pearl from afar, U/C)









Shanghai, 2005: (Oriental Pearl from afar, finished -- I think it's 2005)


----------



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

michal1982 said:


> the best thread ever.... can we put some more pictures of new york please


*Here are more NY ones:

1856 Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Heights looking West:*








*Today*


----------



## theworldshallcry (Mar 8, 2007)

Jayskyline said:


> 1856 Lower Manhattan from Brooklyn Heights looking West:


You mean 1956? 

I actually like the 50's Lower Manhattan best, before the boxes started popping up.


----------



## SilesianSkyscraper (Aug 14, 2007)

Atlanta in 1958 looks better than today


----------



## New_To _This_City (Aug 24, 2007)

This is an amzing thread!!! I think i kind of agree with those that say the old New York skyline is better!!! The new one is more impressive, but the old one is more beautiful. The most prolific transformation has to be Shangha in just 17 years!!! Keep the pics coming please!!!


----------



## Johannes867 (Oct 29, 2007)

I tried to arrange the Manhattan-images from the first post in a slide-show, that they nearly fit (Rockefeller Center (was it really so dark?) an the building in the foreground). 
It´s amazing how the city grew. 
You can see the Powerpoint.
http://www.johannes-hopf.de/temp_pic/manhattan1930-2000.ppt


----------



## xfogus (Mar 26, 2006)

Toronto

1930s










1960










Now


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Chicago



















-----------



















------------


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Some shots of Paris before and now.

The Seine in central Paris in 1900.









The Seine in central Paris in the 2000s.









Arch of the Carrousel in the 1860s.









Arch of the Carrousel in 2006: the Palace of the Tuileries has disappeared, burnt down by Revolutionaries in 1871,
and La Défense skyscrapers have appeared in the late 20th century.









View from Notre Dame in 1857: lace of medieval streets untouched since the Middle Ages.









The same in 1863-1865: Haussmann has razed to the ground the entire medieval district.









The same today: ugly 19th century administrative buildings have replaced the lace of medieval streets.









Paris from the heights of Issy in 1930.









Paris from the heights of the Issy in 2006.


















Statue of La Défense in 1950.









Statue of La Défense in 2000.


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

MDguy said:


> here's seattle from the 60's (?) mabey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one is from about 1976 I'd say. The Kingdome and Bank of Cal exist, while Rainier Tower was under construction. 

The second picture is from several blocks away. The freeway existed at the earlier time also. If you look at the first perspective today, basically put Qwest Field where the Kingdome was.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

*Moscow 1970*









*Moscow 2007*


----------



## TR-909+ (Jul 20, 2004)

Tokyo

shinjuku skyscrapers time-lapse 35 years


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

No Rotterdam?? One of the best changes after World War 2!!

ROTTERDAM

BEFORE WORLD WAR 2;













































AFTER WORLD WAR 2;













































BEFORE(church);









AFTER(church);


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

SINGAPORE:



hyacinthus said:


> *Then 1928 *
> Fullerton Building along Singapore River with CAVENAGH & ANDERSON BRIDGES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

SINGAPORE:


redstone said:


>


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

*1930's TOKYO*


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Great thread!


----------



## WinnipegPatriot (Apr 9, 2005)

Calgary....


1969










2007


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

It's hard for anyone to think this is what NYC looked like when the Dutch originally settled it when it was New Amsterdam.


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Pershing Square in DT Los Angeles in early 1940's (then called Central Park)









Now


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Gorgeous. LA looks great.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

xfogus said:


> Toronto
> 
> 1930s
> 
> ...


*And in 2013, courtesy of Maldive over at SSP*


----------



## Barret (Apr 27, 2007)

Dubai:

1991









2005









courtesy to flickr


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Paris La Défense in 1950.









Paris La Défense in 1960.









Paris La Défense in 1974.









Paris La Défense in 2006 (with a rendering of Phare Tower).


----------



## BOM (Jun 4, 2006)

^ La Défense is amazing



Here's my part:
*
Seoul 1898*









*Seoul 1960*









*Modern-day Seoul*


----------



## dpw1983 (Apr 10, 2007)

Downtown Tampa looking north, 1956









Downtown Tampa looking north, 2005


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Amsterdam Zuid/WTC 1984:

















Amsterdam Zuidas 2007:

















Zuidas future:


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Beirut - Lebanon
*
1896


*1960s*









*1975*


*1996*


*2006*




*2007*


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

^^YAY!!! Now they have to rebuild again after what Israel did! I <3 U ISRAEL. :applause:


----------



## teunster (Jul 31, 2003)

jessemh431 said:


> ^^YAY!!! Now they have to rebuild again after what Israel did! I <3 U ISRAEL. :applause:


 I don't think I've ever seen a less appropriate reply. hno:


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

I know. It was pretty rude. BUT COUNTRIES NEED TO LEARN NOT TO F*** WITH ISRAEL. Just stop. You're not gonna win any wars.


----------



## Jayskyline (Dec 1, 2006)

wow impressed


----------



## jtownman (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW You know I saw a pic of Tokyo that looked just like the one posted from Seoul. Now I know why Toyko looks so modern......what happend to Seoul though!? Did they just tear down all those buildings for a purley capitialist reason?


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Amazing city! It seems like eventually they're going to have to build a bridge across Victoria Harbour to link the two clusters.


The first Cross-Harbour Tunnel was completed in 1972; there are now 3 vehicular tunnels and 3 railway tunnels spanning under the waters.

If they ever propose a bridge, somebody's going to get hurt.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Beirut is a beautiful city. Wishing you peace and prosperity.


----------



## raggedy13 (Jan 25, 2007)

Vancouver 1978 vs 2003


























































































From the City of Vancouver's website


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Downtown Manhattan:


*1928:*










*Today:*


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

nyc is amazing
shanghai is more like outerspace city


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

here is where i come from

Yuzhong Peninsula of Chongqing


1900


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

1920










1950


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

1986










1998


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

2000










2004










2005


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

2004





































2005










2006










2007


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Dubai is crazy.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

cmj2k2 said:


> ^^ I have pics from other angles if you would like to see them. It took us about 3-5 hours a day for 3 days to finish it. (and a lot of beer) We were pretty satisfied considering it was the natural shitty sand thats on minnesota beaches.


ok, show me those,.. just on the before-and-after format for this thread.. :colgate:


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

soloveich said:


> Moscow.
> and by Axort



Moscow is rising too fast..
these are just during Putin period.. huh?


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

Deleted.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wonderful! Thanks for posting.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

OMG! Why so many pics???? And it must be a skyline! Not just a city!


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

xlchrisij said:


> OMG! Why so many pics????


Is there a limit on the amount of images permitted in one post? I must have missed it that rule.




xlchrisij said:


> And it must be a skyline! Not just a city!


Well I judged that it would be OK to post these images here as there are other images in this thread that do not strictly adhere to the "_And it must be a skyline!_" type of image. If it bothers you so much then report the post.

Calm down dear.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Tetramesh said:


> Is there a limit on the amount of images permitted in one post? I must have missed it that rule.


It's called going overboard.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Well if that's ok...
Here are some before / after pics of Amsterdam centre 





















































































































































































































































































































































Thanks to: http://www.amsterdamsebinnenstad.nl


----------



## michal1982 (Mar 16, 2004)

this thread is amaizing!!! amsterdam fotos rules


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Magna Plaza, taken today;



xlchrisij said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

TR-909+ said:


> Wow , Tokyo station is similar at Rotterdam Station


Not for long!


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

> these are just during Putin period.. huh?


yep...


----------



## MakaWella (Aug 8, 2007)

a really nice thread i like it..

More more more..


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

MEXICO CITY 
2006









2008














OTHER COMPARISON OF THE SAME AVENUE
1956









2008















1956









1960's









2008

















1942









2008

















1905








2005


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

* SHANGHAI


Nanking Road
1930s*








www.wikimedia.org

*2007*

[/B]
www.imageshack.us



* Pudong 1990*









www.earthtopatrick.com

*...and in 2008*

///////////////////////

www.imageshack.us



*Pudong 1990*









www.photobucket.com

*... 2008*









www.flickr.com


*Puxi 1993, note the tallest building on the waterfront*









http://people.hofstra.edu

*... 2007, waterfront tower on left corner








*
www.imageshack.us


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

best thread ever, I saw every single page.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

jessemh431 said:


> I know. It was pretty rude. BUT COUNTRIES NEED TO LEARN NOT TO F*** WITH ISRAEL. Just stop. You're not gonna win any wars.


I will not be political in this thread but Israel must not f**ck other countrys and learn to not be a puppet of the USA!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lima

1970´s

















2007


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow, Shanghai and Mexico City rock!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

the growth and development of shenzhen pretty much blows every other city out of the water

1980's:







































2000's:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

...and with much, much more to come

Many thanx to Zorg

These are some of the myriad projects under construction

Feng Long Center ~400m









AVIC Plaza, 300m

















New World Center Tower 238m











Shenzhen Metro HQ, 150m










Bluetooth Crystal 150m











Fukuda Center Square










Sheraton Shenzhen 195m








































Tomorrow Plaza










Excellence Century 368m and 336m


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

East Pacific Center











Shenzhen Stock Exchange




















Kingkey Finance Center 439m










Shenzhen World Finance Center 370m


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Shenzhen Museum of Contemporary Art




















Shenzhen Library

















Shenzhen Airport

















2011 Universidade










City Hall


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:eek2:


----------



## Lastresorter (Nov 24, 2004)

Oh my... Shenzhen's development is :eek2: 

Even Dubai is falling far behind in terms of mass, density and population....


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

*Makati City, Philippines*

1980s









2004









----

1963









2008


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The changes in that avenue/road in Makati are huge!
Thanks for comparing 1963, 1980 and today pics


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

^^ IMO for most 3rd world Asian cities, the skyscrapers didn't begin sprouting until after the 80s.

IE, Shenzhen, other Chinese cities, Manila, Dubai, etc.


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Pancoran - Jakarta

1970's









2007


















2030









the last picture is just a joke...:lol: it's impossible!!:rofl:


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

Bunderan HI - Jakarta

1-1960's









2-2005


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

Atlanta...looking south toward Downtown from the North Avenue bridge 

*1955*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/downtown/dtnorth.htm

*1964*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/downtown/dtnorth2.htm

*2004*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/downtown/dtnorth2.htm


Downtown Atlanta aerial

*1960*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial08.htm

*2007*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial08.htm


Midtown Atlanta aerial, Biltmore Hotel

*1946*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial11.htm

*2007*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial11.htm


Downtown Atlanta aerial, Government District

*1946*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial10.htm

*2007*








http://atlantatimemachine.com/misc/aerial10.htm


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

diz said:


> ^^ IMO for most 3rd world Asian cities, the skyscrapers didn't begin sprouting until after the 80s.
> 
> IE, Shenzhen, other Chinese cities, Manila, Dubai, etc.


The same is for more skyscrapers like Dubai, Shanghai and more...
Those 2 for example the changes are simply awesome!


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

there is a huge difference between shenzhen (a small fishing village in the 1980's) and cities like shanghai, manila, jakarta which were already well-established hubs. the population of shenzhen grew from a 50,000 to 12,000,000 in only 30 years, a large global metropolis literally popped up out of nowhere.


----------



## JoSin (Sep 11, 2005)

Shenzhen's development is unbelievable.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bobbycuzin said:


> there is a huge difference between shenzhen (a small fishing village in the 1980's) and cities like shanghai, manila, jakarta which were already well-established hubs. the population of shenzhen grew from a 50,000 to 12,000,000 in only 30 years, a large global metropolis literally popped up out of nowhere.


From 50,000 to 12,000,000 in 30 years, it is a big change.
From small town/city (50,000) to a big city...


----------



## dirtyfinger (Jul 27, 2007)

Warsaw
1993









2007


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

*about shenzhen and dubai*

Between 1980 and 2005 the city (not urban area) population of shenzhen increased from about 30.000 to 6 million. Increase of 200 fold in 25 years.

Dubai in the same period increased from 250.000 to about 1.6 million, a six fold increase. Very vast indeed.

New york for comparison had about 30.000 in 1790, only 70 years later, around 1860 that it reached the 1 million mark. Shenzhen did the same growth in about 10-15 years. And new york was an example of vast growth for the XIX century. Chicago had a period of very fast growth between 1850 and 1890, its population jumped from 30.000 to 1 million in only 40 years, at least it was a faster growth rate than dubai.


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

edit


----------



## Rinchinlhumbe (Dec 20, 2008)

some pictures of Shanghai within 1984-86, taken from flickr. I put them into thumbnails, some may be a bit too large

The Bund


busy traffic


Suzhou Creek 


Superman


Shanghai shopping back in 1986


street scene


overview, I think this was taken from Jingjia Hotel


at Peoples' Square


and again the Bund
http://img370.imageshack.us/img370
/7421/11384875735bc4e768fbobn6.th.jpg

junks


Shanghai from above


----------

